# Greenfield Community school KG1



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi there,

I have been in Dubai for 1 month now and am living in the Green Community.

I was wondering if anyone has a child/children starting GCS in September? My son is due to start in KG1 and I would love to be able to meet up with some other children/parents so that he knows someone before he goes - He isn't in Nursery or at Children's Garden and won't be going anywhere til Sept.

For parents that work - do most people get maids to collect children? 

Thanks Bx


----------

